# Issue with PS3 surround sound



## hulkster75 (Apr 3, 2011)

Despite being able to hear my cable (directv) through my Bose speakers...when I switch inputs to my PS3 I can STILL hear what's on cable. I changed things (not even sure how now) so that I can change the input on my bose from cable/satellite to tv and then stops the cables audio while on the PS3 input. I can then go to the PS3's sound settings and there are options for HDMI...Optical and something else. I currently am running an HDMI straight from the PS3 to the tv and when I select that option for sound on the PS3 I can then hear the PS3's audio only through the tv. I bought an optical input and connected that directly from the PS3 to the Tv and then changed the sound settings to Optical on the PS3 and now I cannot hear any sound from the tv speakers or my bose.
HELP! This shouldn't be that hard. I have rehooked up these sound systems for a decade now (recreationally when needed). And I would like to think a week old '55 Samsung tv, 1 month old Ps3 and 6 month old Bose surround system should not be THAT hard to hook so I can hear the cable when it's on, and the PS3 when I am playing games.
Thanks ahead of time...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe you have the sound from the PS3 going to the Bose system in order to get audio out of it. Whether it's HDMI or optical, you need to have a connection there in order to get sound.


----------

